# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  pravo oca na slobodne dane

## Zara1

na koliko slobodnih dana (po zakonu) ima pravo otac  nakon rođenja djeteta?

----------


## Moover

ako radiš u tvrtki (većina privatnih) koja nema pravilnik o radu ili neki sličan dokument kojim se definiraju slobodni dani - onda onoliko koliko ti šef da.

ako imate pravilnik, onda je to najčešće 2-3 dana, ovisi koliko koja tvrtka propisuje...

eto, kod mene je dva dana... Za državnu službu ne znam.... 

nadam se da sam barem malo pomogao...   :Wink:

----------


## bucka

po cl 27. kolektivnog ugovora za drzavne sluzbenike


Službenik i namještenik ima pravo na dopust uz naknadu plaće (plaćeni dopust) u jednoj kalendarskoj godini u s*ljedećim slučajevima:



      – rođe*nje djeteta                                                     5 radnih dana

----------


## MALA2006

Ako pravo na slobodne dane nije definirano Kolektivnim ugovorom ili Pravilnikom o radu onda se primjenjuje Zakon o radu:

_Članak 57.

(1) Tijekom kalendarske godine radnik ima pravo na oslobođenje od obveze rada uz naknadu plaće (plaćeni dopust) do ukupno najviše sedam radnih dana za važne osobne potrebe, a osobito u svezi sa sklapanjem braka, porodom supruge, težom bolesti ili smrću člana uže obitelji._

----------


## njokica

> Ako pravo na slobodne dane nije definirano Kolektivnim ugovorom ili Pravilnikom o radu onda se primjenjuje Zakon o radu:
> 
> _Članak 57.
> 
> (1) Tijekom kalendarske godine radnik ima pravo na oslobođenje od obveze rada uz naknadu plaće (plaćeni dopust) do ukupno najviše sedam radnih dana za važne osobne potrebe, a osobito u svezi sa sklapanjem braka, porodom supruge, težom bolesti ili smrću člana uže obitelji._


MM ima prema pravilniku svoje firme 7 radnih dana  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Zara1

> MALA2006 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako pravo na slobodne dane nije definirano Kolektivnim ugovorom ili Pravilnikom o radu onda se primjenjuje Zakon o radu:
> 
> _Članak 57.
> 
> (1) Tijekom kalendarske godine radnik ima pravo na oslobođenje od obveze rada uz naknadu plaće (plaćeni dopust) do ukupno najviše sedam radnih dana za važne osobne potrebe, a osobito u svezi sa sklapanjem braka, porodom supruge, težom bolesti ili smrću člana uže obitelji._
> 
> ...


radi u državnoj firmi? moj radi, ali još nije tražio rješenje za slobodne dane u kadrovskom, misli tek nakon poroda tako da još ne znam na koliko dana ima zapravo pravo.

----------


## njokica

> njokica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MALA2006 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne radi u državnoj firmi, nego u jednoj velikoj riječkoj firmi, d.d., ali plaće su im dost male inače. ali barem su velikodušni što se tiče ovog pitanja...

----------


## medusa

kod MM je 5 dana

----------


## Galija

Molim pomoć,
ima li otac pravo na slobodne dane za rođenje drugog djeteta ako radi u privatnoj firmi koja nema kolektivnog ugovora?
Vlasnik firme mu ne da slobodne dane i veli da nema pravo.

Ako se ne varam, u zakonu o radu piše da radnik ima pravo na slobodne dane za rođenje djeteta osim ako kolektivnim ugovorom nije drugačije regulirano.

Da apsurd bude veći isti taj vlasnik mu je prije par godina odobrio 5 dana za rođenje prvog djeteta.

Hvala.

----------


## Deaedi

> Zakon o radu:
> 
> Plaćeni dopust
> Članak 65.(1) Tijekom kalendarske godine radnik ima pravo na oslobođenje od obveze rada uz naknadu plaće (plaćeni dopust), za važne osobne potrebe, a osobito u svezi sa sklapanjem braka, porodom supruge, težom bolesti ili smrću člana uže obitelji.
> (2) Radnik ima pravo na dopust iz stavka 1. ovoga članka u ukupnom trajanju od sedam radnih dana godišnje, ako to nije drukčije uređeno kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu ili ugovorom o radu.


Zakon o radu obvezuje sve poslodavce, uključujući i male privatnike. 7 dana je minimum koji radniku pripada, ukoliko bi u kolektivnom ugovoru, pravilniku o radu ili ugovoru o radu stajao manji broj dana, onda se primjenjuju odredbe Zakona o radu.

Dakle, ima pravo na 7 radnih dana.

----------


## disciplina

Zalosno je to sto mozda ima pravo al aj ti privatniku tjeraj mak na konac pa ti spici otkaz jel mu taj dan nisi simpatican.

----------


## Nitenaja

> kod MM je 5 dana


I kod mojeg,radi u državnoj firmi,to je po kolektivnom ugovoru.

----------


## jelena.O

ima 7 dana maximalno u godini a ne za rođenje djeteta,već za sve kaj ga strefi, bilo vjenčanje, bilo sahrane , bilo rođenja.
 mi imamo 3dana

----------


## mašnica

Moj ima samo 2dana kod privatnika...  :Sad:

----------


## Anemona

U našoj firmi je 2 dana, ali mislim da je to samo "pravo", nije ti to poslodavac dužan dati, ako nije u ugovoru.
Kao i 2500 kn neoporezivog na koje imaš pravo (Uskrsnice, Božićnice,...) - to je radnikovo pravo, ali ne i obveze poslodavca da ti da.

----------


## Zara1

mislim da je moj muž na kraju dobio 5 dana+ 15 godišnji koji nije koristio  ljeti

----------


## Galija

Hvala svima na odgovorima.

*Deaedi*, znači vlasnik nema pravo radniku uskratiti njegovo zakonom propisano pravo na slobodne dane za rođenje? Dakle, koliko sam iz tvog odgovora shvatila to pravo je radniku zakonom zajamčeno i gazda ne može odlučivati hoće li dozvoliti ili ne.

Situacija je takva da otac iz ovog konkretnog slučaja ne smije riskirati eventualni otkaz u slučaju da se gazdi ne svidi inzistiranje na danima, a s druge strane obiteljska situacija je takva da otac nije u položaju olako odustati od svog prava.

----------


## Anemona

Evo pitala sam. Ako nije pravilnikom određeno, *mora* mu odobriti onoliko koliko piše u Zakonu o radu.

----------


## Galija

Amenona puno hvala.

----------


## Deaedi

> Evo pitala sam. Ako nije pravilnikom određeno, *mora* mu odobriti onoliko koliko piše u Zakonu o radu.



Ovako je kako Anemona kaže, ono što piše u Zakonu u radu je *minimum* na koji radnik ima pravo.

----------


## Galija

Cure puno hvala na brzim odgovorima.
Stvar je rješena. Vlasnik odobrio dane, iako nevoljkao.

----------


## S2000

a kolektivnim moze biti odredeno koliko se za koju kategoriju moze uzeti dana? Kao npr 2 za rodenje djeteta, 4 za vjencanje  i sl?

----------


## Boxica

> a kolektivnim moze biti odredeno koliko se za koju kategoriju moze uzeti dana? Kao npr 2 za rodenje djeteta, 4 za vjencanje  i sl?


MM ima u kolektivnom sve napisano

----------


## S2000

steta sto se onda ne moze uzeti vise od dva dana za rodenje djeteta  ili npr svih 7, pa nula ako zatreba za ovo ostalo.

----------


## Boxica

> steta sto se onda ne moze uzeti vise od dva dana za rodenje djeteta  ili npr svih 7, pa nula ako zatreba za ovo ostalo.


a GO? moj je to koristio

----------


## S2000

ne radi se o mom muzu, ovo je sad nevezano za GO, ovo bas pitam za ovih 7 dana sto ti zakon daje.

----------


## jelena.O

kod nas je za rođenje i vjenčanje 3 dana, za seljenje u drugi grad 2 dana u taj grad 1 dan, smrt nekoga 2 dana.  
Sve se svodi na tekuću godinu, tako da ispada da ništa od beneficija nisam iskoristila osim za vjenčanje, selila sam se baš u godinama kad nisam radila, isto tako pokapala

----------


## sirius

> steta sto se onda ne moze uzeti vise od dva dana za rodenje djeteta  ili npr svih 7, pa nula ako zatreba za ovo ostalo.


Muž moze uzeti bolovanje do 10 dana ( nisam sigurna u broj dana mislim da je dva tjedna , 10 radnih dana )za njegu člana obitelji , odnosno supruge , nakon dolaska iz rodilista.

----------


## S2000

ovo sto ja pitam je bas za ovih 7 placenih dana (ne za GO ni za BO). 
Ali da, zakon kaze 7 dana ukupno  i nije dorecen pa se kolektivnim moze to strpat u kategorije, al bitno da nije manje od 7 dana ukupno.

----------


## Zara1

> Muž moze uzeti bolovanje do 10 dana ( nisam sigurna u broj dana mislim da je dva tjedna , 10 radnih dana )za njegu člana obitelji , odnosno supruge , nakon dolaska iz rodilista.


istina. ovo je moj muže uzeo nakon mog prvog poroda. patronažna je zvala njegovog dr. opće prakse da mu otvori bolovanje za njegu člana obitelji

----------


## Apsu

sirius
Muž moze uzeti bolovanje do 10 dana ( nisam sigurna u broj dana mislim da je dva tjedna , 10 radnih dana )za njegu člana obitelji , odnosno supruge , nakon dolaska iz rodilista. 




> istina. ovo je moj muže uzeo nakon mog prvog poroda. patronažna je zvala njegovog dr. opće prakse da mu otvori bolovanje za njegu člana obitelji



ovo je neplaćeno bolovanje jelda? I ne pronalazim nigdje na koliko slobodnih dana ima otac pravo po zakonu o radu ukoliko mu to nije naznačeno u pravilniku firme?

----------


## Beti3

Ako nije posebno nazanačeno svaki radnik ima pravo na 7 plaćenih dana godišnje za vlastite potrebe, u što ulazi porod supruge. Većina tvrtki daje 5 plaćenih dana nakon poroda supruge.
Nema neplaćenog bolovanja. Svako bolovanje se plaća po određenom postotku, u ovom slučaju 70% od osnovice. No, tvoj liječnik određuje da li ti je potrebna njega ili si sposobna brinuti za sebe. Najdulje trajanje tog bolovanja može biti 15 dana.
 Možda da pitaš svoju obiteljsku liječnicu kakav je njen stav po tom pitanju, daje li bolovanje ili smatra da je tri dana postporođajne njege u rodilištu i pet koja će dobiti tvoj muž dovoljno da se oporaviš od poroda i brineš za sebe ako je sve u redu. I da li po novim propisima uopće smije dati obiteljsko bolovanje za njegu rodilje. Bojim se da je to sada jako pooštreno. Iako, nadam se da nije i da će moći biti stobom i bebom.

----------


## sirius

> sirius
> Muž moze uzeti bolovanje do 10 dana ( nisam sigurna u broj dana mislim da je dva tjedna , 10 radnih dana )za njegu člana obitelji , odnosno supruge , nakon dolaska iz rodilista. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ovo je neplaćeno bolovanje jelda? I ne pronalazim nigdje na koliko slobodnih dana ima otac pravo po zakonu o radu ukoliko mu to nije naznačeno u pravilniku firme?


To je placeno bolovanje. Otvara ga kod svog lijecnika obiteljske medicine za njegu - tebe.

----------


## Apsu

Ma pametna ja, pod neplaćeno bolovanje sam mislila na to da ne dobije 100% nego manje.. Ok, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Ma pametna ja, pod neplaćeno bolovanje sam mislila na to da ne dobije 100% nego manje.. Ok, hvala


Naravno , dobije se manje , mislim 70 %.

----------


## Zara1

> . I da li po novim propisima uopće smije dati obiteljsko bolovanje za njegu rodilje. Bojim se da je to sada jako pooštreno. Iako, nadam se da nije i da će moći biti stobom i bebom.


Pa ako ima indikacija za to onda ne da ga smije, nego ga mora dati. Ja sam imala medicinsku dokumentaciju da mi nije dobro, nije to bio neki hir da mi muž ostane što dulje doma  :Undecided:

----------

